# Big doe down / first deer



## Derek (Nov 15, 2011)

I just started hunting last year, with no experience. I sat in the tree a lot last year and saw only one doe (didn't have a doe tag last year). Well yesterday afternoon was my time. I was in the tree less then one hour. It was an awesome experience. I first saw her at about 80 yards. She came in through the thickest stuff I was hunting and didn't present a good shot till she was about 10' from the base of my tree. I had to really lean over to get a good shot almost straight down. Put it behind the shoulder and got one lung and the heart. She went less then 100 yards.
Had her checked in West Boylston this morning. She was 132 lbs dressed, which I am told is big for a doe. Massachusetts Zone 9


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2011)

awesome job Derek! Congrats.


----------



## Derek (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks jim


----------



## bcritch (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job Derek =D> Congrats....


----------



## T-MAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice doe! good job


----------



## JBooth (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice doe! I'm sure you will be enjoying venison for a while now! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Nov 19, 2011)

way to go Derek!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## switchback (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on the doe. Wish they were that big here. My buddy shot a 180 pound doe in Kansas the other morning.


----------

